# Mike's Bait



## cutbait-king (Mar 22, 2002)

In reguards to Angler's blood worms they are packaged by Mike's bait.I try to avoid bloodworms packaged by them due to the reasons you guys list small and half dead!
Warren's bait box in glenburnie Jr's in pasadena and eastern outdoors on the other side of the bridge are best.Mike's used to be pretty good about the quality but now I guess with supply and demand they bag any thing.Just my 2 cents or 7.25 LOL.


----------



## Jack Crevalle (Jul 30, 2001)

It beats me why anybody stops at Anglers for bait or anything else after the treatment they received as reported on this board. You pass by at least 3 other bait and tackle shops on Kent Is. if you are going to the eastern shore and numerous gas stations etc. that sell bait.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Warren's is also a customer of Mike's bait service. Cool thing about this bait shop is they pick thru the worms and repackage them making sure you are getting quality size worms. 

Anytime you are at Anglers buying bloodworms be sure to tell them you want to pick out your bloodworms. If they don't offer, you're guaranteed to get a sorry bag.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Where is Jr's in Pasadena located? Is it off Route 2?


----------



## cutbait-king (Mar 22, 2002)

Hey sandcrab it is on ft. smallwood roadafter the stoney creek bridge.He is a great guy and he sells all types of tackle reels and rods.Yes warren does cull their worms , which I feel is great in reguards to the price of bloods these days


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Don't forget the squid I got a box @ 2 weeks ago that were from last year ..the squid was brown I found out after I hit the ..matapeake


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

any bloodworms found on or near kent, that aren't needle thin sized, wherein you have to use tweezers to load them onto the hook?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Almost all the bloodworms sold are packaged by Mike's. So it is hard to find an independent bloodworm bait dealer. What can you do? Yo cannot raise them like earthworms.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Let get a worm-hunting party together and go to Maine and get our own!!


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

According to my previous internet research, you can order bloodworms from Maine, but if I recall, I think the minimum order is two packs. I think one pack is 24 dozen. So you can band together to place an order. You might want to try that for the upcoming Sany Point Beach cleanup. No, I don't remember the wholesaler, but you can find out cruising the internet.


----------

